
Show HN: A workout logger written using React/Redux - wheresvic1
https://ewolo.fitness
======
ahansen
You may want to change the wording on the "Why Ewolo?" page. At a glance, it
looks like you are saying it is: platform specific, not user friendly, and not
flexible.

That may just be for users like me who see the title, then go straight to
reading the bullet points.

~~~
wheresvic1
Reworked the text - hope it reads better now: [https://ewolo.fitness/why-
ewolo](https://ewolo.fitness/why-ewolo)

------
wheresvic1
A couple of other cool features in the works are

\- Add goals and ability to track weight

\- CSV export, take your data and use excel to make your own charts if you're
looking for something specific

\- Youtube links to videos for exercises for proper form.

A really cool long term feature would be to use some ML to allow exercise
discovery / make workout recommendations based on goals.

All feedback is welcome!

(Edit: formatting)

~~~
dyarosla
Feedback:

A way to rearrange exercises

A way to change the exercises I do in a workout over time (common practical
point many gym trackers miss)

Tracking a down or up set (weight starts at 100lb but next set you do 90lbs)

These are all things you'll run into once you start using tracking/logging
apps substantially.

I've worked on my own tracker for these reasons and more, but can definitely
attest that features for a logger come best by using it yourself for months to
years before committing to new (potentially unimportant) features. Some of the
features you mentioned (YouTube vid links for example) are not things you
really want or need (and can clutter) a tracker- whose point is to TRACK not
TEACH.

~~~
wheresvic1
Hi! Thank you very much for the feedback and I already have moving exercises
around in the pipeline.

This is a very useful feature and but mostly useful for post workout logging
and I decided to defer it to the next release which should be in a month or so
:)

An easy way to increase/decrease weight is also a great idea.

Cheers,

------
dirtyaura
Workout logging is an interesting product/User Interface problem. There are a
lot of workout logger apps, but not a single one has emerged as a clear leader
in the space. Why is that? Also, a lot of tech savvy people that go to gym,
still use the trusted pen'n'paper approach. Why is that?

One reason is that training regimes differ a lot - a single app is unlikely to
be a good for strength training (training is build around 3-5 big movements
with a few auxiliary exercises), body-building (more movements) and
crossfitting.

Other reason is that convenience of pen and paper input is still hard to beat,
and for reason or another, people don't get enough value from the digital
views to their training history and performance.

~~~
innopreneur
For me, its about not unlocking the phone everytime (i am used to screen
locks) after minute (typical set duration) and log my stats. So I prefer pen
and paper. What would be cool though is the ability to log my stats using
voice input and that would be easier and more convenient as I am almost always
with my headphones (with mic support). So, then I can simply say something
like "exercise 1..set 2.. 12 reps.. 80 pounds" and it should log it. This will
save lot of efforts to take out my phone and log workouts manually..

~~~
jjar
I'm assuming you have a home gym because I can think of nothing more silly
than being the guy sitting on a bench in my crowded commercial gym speaking
his stats into a phone.

~~~
innopreneur
No. I don't have home gym. But, my gym is nearly empty during my workout times
(6 am mornings). But, I wouldn't care and use mic even in crowded gym if its
more convenient. :P

------
emersonrsantos
There is also /r/bodyweightfitness excellent recommended routine app on
[https://github.com/mazurio](https://github.com/mazurio) iOS and Android -
compiled versions in
[http://www.bodyweightfitness.co.uk](http://www.bodyweightfitness.co.uk)

------
evanspa
Looks pretty cool. I also recently developed an app to track strength training
workouts. I also used React/Redux for the web app. The iOS app is native
though (supports offline mode and offers Watch app) and Android is in-
progress.

[https://www.rikerapp.com](https://www.rikerapp.com)

Good luck with your app!

~~~
wheresvic1
Hey, I just checked out your app and a few quick notes:

\- the web version costs money after 90 days but the app is free. Why the
differences?

\- it seems that I cannot add any other exercises apart from the ones
provided, would be nice to be able to quickly log what I wanna do.

\- the records list view on mobile is a bit squished (i.e. I find it difficult
to horizontally scroll)

\- no support for super-sets: I do a lot of circuit training and I somehow
managed to add this feature to Ewolo using a rest parameter. I'm still not
sure what the best way to model this data would be without making it
cumbersome.

Anyways, nice work though that you got a web and a native iOS app out there.
It seems that making a nice, simple workout logger is not the easiest job.

Good luck to you as well!

~~~
evanspa
Thanks for checking it out - really appreciate the feedback. Some responses:

"the web version costs money after 90 days but the app is free. Why the
differences?"

Because the web version stores your data on my server (and thus making it
syncable to all your devices) - and so for that capability (and to cover my
server operational costs), it's a paid feature. But if just using the iOS app,
all of your data is by default stored locally on the device (I'm using Sqlite
for that), and so that's free (since I don't incur any operational costs for
that).

"it seems that I cannot add any other exercises apart from the ones provided,
would be nice to be able to quickly log what I wanna do."

I thought about that in the beginning, and ultimately decided against it for
simplicity; and would instead go the route of incrementally adding more and
more exercises myself to the app. But will perhaps re-think this.

"the records list view on mobile is a bit squished (i.e. I find it difficult
to horizontally scroll)"

Will look into this. I'm currently using an OSS library for the records
display, and so I'll see if there are params I can tweak.

"no support for super-sets: I do a lot of circuit training and I somehow
managed to add this feature to Ewolo using a rest parameter. I'm still not
sure what the best way to model this data would be without making it
cumbersome."

I also struggle with how to model supersets - more so from a UX standpoint.
You're totally right - you'd think a rep tracker would be easy, but as you get
into it, there's quite a bit of complexity that emerges. I think I have a good
way to handle supersets, but that will have to be for a future
release...currently trying to get the Android app (and Gear app) done.

Thanks again for the comments.

[edit - typos etc]

------
poops
I actually built something similar using React/Redux, but I've been moving
away in favor of plain old Javascript. Usually I'm working out at home and
using my laptop, but if I'm out at a friend's house, I'm using an old iPad.
There was a noticeable lag, doing certain things on the React/Redux stack,
that disappeared when switching to plain JS.

[https://getsore.com](https://getsore.com)

------
jefozabuss
Iphone - Safari (incognito):

\- if I switch from kg to lbs via button I will see lbs only for new/re-added
exercises with the same kg->lbs button (I can still convert but the label says
lbs instead of kg)

\- if I register I get error with registration (maybe because of 2letters as
full name?) however I hit register again with same data and now account
already exists error.

------
guscost
Nice work and nice idea, a clean and functional UI can be motivating in and of
itself. But definitely rework this part:

> To convert from kilograms to pounds, enter the weight in kgs and hit the
> convert button. To re-enable the button delete and re-add the exercise.

~~~
wheresvic1
Thank you very much! Yes, it seems that the units are a real pain point. This
will be customizable in the next release.

Would you believe it if I told you that I myself use Kgs and need to convert
every time? I had to make some decisions for an alpha release and this was one
of them (I just picked the lower unit as default)!

~~~
guscost
It's more that functional buttons shouldn't just disappear like that. Why not
have it change to "Convert to Kgs" when the input is in pounds?

------
gavinpc
Doesn't render anything at all if cookies are blocked. So many times but it's
not getting to me.

~~~
wheresvic1
Ruh ROH - you shouldn't really need cookies at all, I'll have a look asap and
see what's wrong!

------
wissam124
I have looked a while for a good app to log strength training workouts. I'd
invite you guys to check out Progression App [http://www.progression-
app.com/](http://www.progression-app.com/). I honestly don't think there can
be much better than that.

It's only Android so admittedly doesn't solve the multi-platform issue.

------
meesterdude
why is it's only merit that it's built with react/redux? Is it not enough to
solve a particular problem of workout tracking, that you must do so using the
development framework of the day?

also:

> Account only required if you wish to save your workouts.

this is a WORKOUT LOGGER. What am I doing, as a user, if not logging my
workouts? There is no other value proposition. Users do not benefit from
entering their workout histories and NOT hitting save - and this site only
does one thing. It would be like seeing in a food store "checkout only
required if you wish to purchase your items".

As an effort to launch a product, it's commendable. Lots of checkboxes to hit,
and not nothing to hit them. But if you're ACTUALLY trying to launch this as a
real service... There is much to be desired - and it has nothing to do with
CSV exports or using react to do it.

~~~
wheresvic1
Hello and thanks for your feedback!

Part of making this service was to learn React/Redux and see how different it
is to Angular. I've read quite a bit but there's nothing quite like learning
by doing something bigger than a todo app - the front-end is open sourced on
Github and I plan on writing a few blog posts on what I've learnt building
Ewolo, hence the title.

Regarding the text, I wanted to let people know that they can try out the
interface without needing an account. I agree with you that it sounds a bit
dumb and I'll try to word this better :)

If you have any more ideas on what it would take to really hit it out of the
park, I'm all ears!

~~~
SmokkiX
I'm trying to learn React/Redux - do you have any tips/guides on learning how
to get register/login working?

~~~
wheresvic1
Yes I can definitely try and help you to the best of my ability. Feel free to
email me: vic@ewolo.fitness

Also, just to let you know that my timezone is CET :)

------
thecabinet
Always nice to be able to log your bodyweight when you exercised

~~~
wheresvic1
Yes, this is a crucial feature that is coming verrrry soon! It's especially
motivating to see how well you have done compared to how much effort you put
in.

This plus some neat graphs on what your personal records are :)

------
sAbakumoff
Was it necessary to mention React/Redux in the title? What value does it
bring?

~~~
wheresvic1
I've been reading and doing tutorials but I wanted to build something useful
to really be able to compare it with angular/jQuery (where most of my
experience has been).

I plan on writing a couple of blog posts on what I learnt as well plus the
front-end is open-sourced on Github :)

I've been using Ewolo heavily myself and thought that it might be useful for
others as well.

~~~
sAbakumoff
React and redux have nothing to do with the product usability. No one gives a
fig about what technology is being used under the hood if you only provide the
link to the final product.

